# ive decided to go to a culinary school.. please advise



## the_seraphim (Dec 25, 2006)

well i love working in the kitchens at work, im a natural at it or so ive been told... well ive decided to through myself into the career rather than just doing it as a whim

to that end my kitchen manager and I talked about it and he suggested that going to culinary school and learning all the techniques and everything that i would learn there would do me good and i could really progress well

now i just need to decide which school to attend... i think the start of the new year is september so i guess thats when id be starting... if thats the case, i dont really mind where abouts in the UK the place is as ill be settled after my operation and all my monthly debts excpet than the small amount i pay each week for rent/elec/gas etc will have been long paid off and i will have some cash avail for things like a car, perhaps moving to be near the school would be an option as im planning to move out anyway.

either way i need some help in deciding what to do next or where to go, i currently live in a small suburb about 20 miles south of birmingham, im considering the one in stratford, not too far away and ive heard good things.


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Sera-
Unfortunately I'm on "this side of the pond" and don't know about those schools personally- but I'd say the same advice as has been stated in other threads previously-- go visit the schools, speak with the instructors, visit the classes/labs, see what kind of a feel you get for the place. Good luck!
I wonder what differences there are between UK and US school and the industry in general- ... I keep thinking I'd love to re-locate there someday...???


----------

